# Sandy Point questions



## Sydney (Jan 10, 2008)

Besides Hoc, who else owns at Sandy Point?

Since one of our timeshares (see the Village Resort thread) is winding up within a couple of years and being sold off, we have room in our portfolio for another purchase. I was thinking of looking at buying another 3 br resort and I recall that Sandy Point also has 3br units. Can anyone tell me whether a regular ownership week is for both a 2 & 3 br unit, or do I have to buy a 3 br unit week to reserve a 3br unit?

Also, is it true that the resort will cease being a timeshare in 2020 ot thereabouts? We really want this to be a long term purchase. We'd be purchasing another 3br timeshare primarily to use. If any of you want to get rid of your Sandy Point week in the next couple of years, let me know.

Any other info would be much appreciated. Have any of you who own it stayed there?

Thanks.


----------

